# Gangster Popeye / Rain/Bambi Terranova / Rainer Terranova-Shoaf



## chimpburgers (Mar 20, 2016)

ScarletJusticeWitch recently made this insane rant about the Kiwi Farms and brought up how there were people who didn't like her friend Gangster Popeye's Facebook page. I had never even heard of this loser before she brought him up and when I was going through her bullshit page, so fuck her, Gangster Popeye is getting a thread here for all his shitty memes and whining and salt that he does. I have no idea who the real person is behind this page but hopefully we can find some ground here.







This is just some of the whining and salt you will find on that page if you look well enough.










The tard who runs it is currently on HRT.






I asked two people today about whether they thought this was Leighanna herself or someone else and they both told me that it's likely someone else.

Just some of the other memes I found that have popped up in Google and then a post by someone who knows the guy who made this page.





http://lambgoat.com/mb/t.aspx?id=148663


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 20, 2016)

not a lolcow


----------



## Silvana (Mar 20, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> not a lolcow


You may well be right. But if this thread gets on Leighanna's nerves I'm all for it.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 20, 2016)

Silvana said:


> You may well be right. But if this thread gets on Leighanna's nerves I'm all for it.


That's partially the point but I really want to also know who's the cow running it. So far, I've gotten these other screenshots and another page named Feminist Doggos who is ban happy.



Spoiler


----------



## Silvana (Mar 20, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> That's partially the point but I really want to also know who's the cow running it. So far, I've gotten these other screenshots and another page named Feminist Doggos who is ban happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Fair enough. Maybe "Gangster Popeye" or this "Feminist Doggos" person will show up to defend themselves - in which case, we may find out who they are. I still think it's optimistic to think we'll get any laughs out of this, though, because...  Well, have you _seen_ the examples of "humour" they've posted? I'd long noticed that SJWs don't bother with memes. _I now know why._


----------



## RM 810 (Mar 20, 2016)

Facebook meme pages are fucking cancer, and I couldn't make myself look at it for too long, but I don't think Leigh actually knows the people behind Gangster Popeye, they seem like a much bigger page that she's just mentioning in order to get attention to her chimping.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 20, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> ScarletJusticeWitch recently made this insane rant about the Kiwi Farms and brought up how there were people who didn't like her friend Gangster Popeye's Facebook page. I had never even heard of this loser before she brought him up and when I was going through her bullshit page, so fuck her, Gangster Popeye is getting a thread here for all his shitty memes and whining and salt that he does. I have no idea who the real person is behind this page but hopefully we can find some ground here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few things that bug me:
1. They _are_ manbabies. Clearly ScarletJusticeWitch has been taking lessons from them, if her rant is any indication.
2. White Supremacists =/= SJW, dingbat. You're just mad that we make fun of those who deserve it (like yourself). And for the record, we treat all freaks, wierdos and racists the same. A punching bag's a punching bag, no matter what he/she looks like.
3. Gangster Popeye's a good example of the kind of unfunny, whinny hack of which you claim we "unfairly" make fun of.


----------



## Abethedemon (Mar 20, 2016)

Gangster Popeye is probably one of the dankest pages on FB. I like it when they post cringey Garfield porn.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 20, 2016)

Tranny related meme.


----------



## Bluebird (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## DuskEngine (Mar 20, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Tranny related meme.



am i reading Da Skullz Manifesto


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 20, 2016)

This is what happens when I search for trans on that page.


















Edit:


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Mar 21, 2016)

Hearing SJWs talk about humor is like blind people trying to argue over whether sunrises are prettier than sunsets.


----------



## The 25th Cyberman (Mar 21, 2016)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> Hearing SJWs talk about humor is like blind people trying to argue over whether sunrises are prettier than sunsets.


ABLEIST!!!!!!!


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 21, 2016)

Last couple of posts



Spoiler


----------



## Gangster Talk (Mar 21, 2016)

some of my friends on facebook follow this weirdo. I only gave it a passing interest but it seemed like there was a very specific point in time where he broke. There was one meme about how misgendering trans people deserved murder or something that was at the time funny just because it came totally out of left field and was utterly bizarre in the context of an epin facebook meme page, I think people thought it was an intentional gag but soon after the page became exclusively posts about white privilege and transphobia under the thin veil of wacky meme pictures, he started bitching a lot and I was confused as to how a tumblr user managed to slip into my real life


----------



## ChameleonBody (Mar 21, 2016)

Tyce needs to come back and fight these tranny fuckboiz for appropriating skelemtin culture


----------



## Frenda (Mar 21, 2016)

the meme with the skeleton reminds me of the everyteenager4free (RIP) posts from tumblr






except not even remotely funny


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 22, 2016)

Where is the gangster Popeye?


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 15, 2018)

Necro for a picture, I know this is a really old thread and I'm not even sure it's the right one.

Edit: re-uploaded because the person who sent it to me had their avatar visible.

Edit 2: rated informative by @zedkissed60? I feel like I've been blessed.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 15, 2018)

OMG he looks worse than @ScarletJusticeWitch


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 15, 2018)

trombonista said:


> OMG he looks worse than @ScarletJusticeWitch



He reminds me of someone from a Metal or Hard Rock band, but I can't place it and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## Stock Photo James (Sep 16, 2018)

The 8 of Spades said:


> Necro for a picture, I know this is a really old thread and I'm not even sure it's the right one.
> 
> Edit: re-uploaded because the person who sent it to me had their avatar visible.
> 
> ...


Looks like a secondary antagonist from a 90ies action comedy.


----------



## UE 558 (Sep 18, 2018)

We should make a far right fb page named "Mafia Bluto"


----------



## NotAWeeb (Sep 18, 2018)

Of course this idiot has a Patreon. And even set up shop in 5 different shops trying to sell t-shirts of his shitty memes. He just posts Facebook memes into the void with like maybe 1 comment and like on average per post too.

https://www.patreon.com/Gangsterpopeye
https://www.facebook.com/GANGSTERPOPEYE/


----------



## Diabeetus (Sep 18, 2018)

The 8 of Spades said:


> View attachment 541699


She looks like the lovechild of Jimmy Neutron and Donkey Kong. I did not need to see this.


----------



## RatRoyalty (Aug 29, 2019)

Resurrecting this thread because apparently Gangster Popeye got called out for manipulating and abusing a woman ten years younger than her.

A little background, Gangster Popeye (a.k.a. Rain Terranova) (Facebook, Twitter [down], Instagram, Patreon) has been a consistent fixture of lefty/queer meme circles on social media since around 2014. In 2019 she co-hosted the Adult Swim web show Bottom Text, which also featured Fatima Khan, gayvapeshark, Cindie Xin, meme_for_speed, and Joelle Bouchard. Its basically a podcast where they talk about memes filmed at the Turner Broadcasting studio in Atlanta, Georgia.

Earlier today Cindie Xin posted (then later deleted) a multiple-picture Instagram post made up of screencaps of a Google Doc she wrote accusing Gangster Popeye of manipulation, abuse, gaslighting, and a prolonged period where GP continued to pester Xin for sex until eventually she gave into the pressure. The document paints a picture of a trans woman in her 30's preying on a 21 year old and lording her internet clout over her for sex. After discussing the situation with the other hosts of Bottom Text, who were under the impression that they were in a consenting relationship, GP was removed from the show and was asked to move out of the house she shared with some of the other hosts.


Spoiler: Cindie Xin's Google Doc Accusation



I worked on Bottom Text digital show on Adult Swim from May to July 2019 with Rain Terranova, known popularly online as @gangsterpopeye. During our time working together, I experienced a series of unwanted sexual and romantic advances as well as manipulation through emotionally abusive language and other intimidation tactics.

I believe it is important for me to come forward and share these experiences now to give a warning to those in the community and beyond who are currently in contact with Rain or who may come into contact with her in the future.

The first unwanted advance occurred in February 2019. At this time I was 21 and she was 31. Rain had just moved to Atlanta, and was living in a house with @djinn_kazama and @gayvapeshark. Soon after moving in, Rain and I met up for dinner, then she asked if she could come to my house to do laundry. At this point, I had made no indication that I was interested in any sexual or romantic relationship with her. When we were alone in my apartment, Rain forcibly kissed me, to which I vocalized my discomfort, telling her that I was not interested in anything besides a platonic friendship. She apologized for kissing me, but proceeded to repeatedly and intentionally misinterpret my words by saying things like “We can take it slow” when I tried several times to explain that I was not interested in any kind of relationship beyond strictly platonic.

Although that was the first red flag, I let it slide for the sake of working on Bottom Text together. This was the opportunity of a lifetime for me and I didn’t want to let what I perceived as a small misunderstanding with a cast member get in the way of such a large project. Moreover, I had been following @gangsterpopeye online for years, and was excited to be working with her. Although her advances made me uncomfortable, I still wanted to maintain a positive working relationship and, naively, a healthy friendship with her.

During the next couple of months, Rain became increasingly physically touchy with me. She insisted on being physically close by doing things like putting her head on my shoulder or lying on me while sitting on the couch. I didn’t consider this to be weird at the time, as she told me that it was “platonic cuddling” and that it was good for her mental health. She would do these things during group meetings with the rest of the Bottom Text group, and while I never caused a scene or spoke out against it, the other cast members have told me that they could tell that I looked uncomfortable and that they were concerned.

The next time things escalated was after I returned from a trip to Boston in May 2019, right after the first episode of Bottom Text had aired. If you look at my page and posts, I talk a lot about abstaining from sexual activities in general, which was a defining characteristic of my lifestyle in Atlanta. When I was in Boston, I did hook up with somebody who I have known and trusted for a long time and with whom I had previous encounters. When I got back I mistakenly told Rain about this, which made her extremely angry. She used slut-shaming language, calling me “gross” for engaging in sexual activities with somebody else, while rejecting advances from her, somebody who “actually cared about me.”

That night I felt very confused by her anger and wanted to fix things, so I agreed to hook up with her. After we hooked up, I told her I was not interested in hooking up again, and she seemed to be okay with my decision.

About a week after that, Rain asked to come over to do laundry again. Admittedly, I was suspicious about her motives. But feeling like I should give her the benefit of the doubt, I let her come over, and this time, she convinced me to let her sleep over. Since I only have one bed and no couch, we had to share the bed, and we hooked up again. During this time I remember being uncomfortable. However, I did not at any time verbally say no or physically resist her advances, so I understand why she may have felt like I was on the same page. After she finished, I started crying. She responded by getting angry with me and telling me that it was “my choice,” and that she didn’t “force me into anything.” As I have stated, at the time I did not verbally or physically resist, so she was correct in that regard.

That was the last time we had any sexual contact. A few days later she sent me an unsolicited nude photo of her genitals. This made me very uncomfortable, but I didn’t say anything besides “haha” and subsequently stopped replying to Rain’s messages during the week and tried to interact with her as little as possible outside of working on Bottom Text. After the second to last episode that I was on, I drove everybody home after filming, and Rain intercepted me to talk on the porch of the group’s house. She was upset and asked me if we could hook up again. I said that I was not interested in doing anything for the foreseeable future. She became angry after this and demanded to know exactly when we would be able to hook up again. I repeated my answer and said that I would let her know if anything changed, and then drove home.

Throughout the last episode of Bottom Text I was on, Rain was treating me rudely during the episode and off the screen. She refused to talk to me and was bad-mouthing me to the other cast and crew members. When we got back to the group’s house, Rain disappeared into her room and started yelling, and I could hear her throwing things. I felt physically scared so I left the house, drove to my apartment, and went to sleep. When I woke up I had received the following messages from her:
















I was very intimidated by these messages, and I believe them to be emotionally abusive. After this I blocked her across all platforms. I felt like I had to quit Bottom Text, so I sent a message to the group informing them that I would no longer be on the show. Over the next few days, the other cast members contacted me individually, and I explained to them what had happened with Rain. This is when I received some surprising information.

First, I found out that Rain had told everybody that she and I were dating since before she forcibly kissed me for the first time in February. She had also been telling all our friends that we were hooking up and that she had sent me nudes and that I was “cool with it.” At the same time, she had been telling me that nobody knew and to keep it on the DL. I believe that she was doing this intentionally to prevent me from talking to our friends about it and thus realizing that her behavior was predatory and manipulative.

Something else that bothered me a lot was that Rain would consistently misgender me. I identify as non-binary and prefer they/them pronouns, but I am aware that I present very feminine and am very understanding when people use she/her pronouns for me. However, I believe Rain was being intentionally manipulative because she used my correct pronouns when we were on screen or online, but when we were alone she would always say that I am actually a girl and use she/her pronouns. I believe that she did this to gain influence over my identity and to make me doubt myself.

It was important to me to share my experience so that others, especially young women, who work with or come into contact with Rain in the future can exercise precaution when dealing with her. I know that not everybody will believe me or take me seriously, but I do not think this is acceptable behavior, especially from somebody who, through their online presence, seems to have a very good intellectual grasp on what an abusive and coercive relationship is.

Thank you so much for taking the time to read through this. Rain has been removed from Bottom Text and has been asked to move out of the group’s house. I believe it is important to deplatform abusers in the community, but I leave it up to you to make your own judgment on how you proceed to engage with Rain and her content. However, I ask that you please do not send her hateful or abusive messages, as that is not how we break the cycle of abuse. My DMs are open to anybody who wants to talk or wants anything clarified. It would mean the world to me if you could help me share this and have my point of view heard by as many as possible.


After discovering the accusations, GP decided to respond by declaring herself the victim. "I've been abused and manipulated so much that I can't see when I'm actually being manipulative!" Not long after she posted this non-apology, she deactivated her Facebook.


Spoiler: Gangster Popeye Non-Apology








The Facebook page Weak Critiques of Leftbook Made in LibreOffice Writer shared the callout and one of GP's former roommates came forward with a similar story to Cindie Xin's.


Spoiler: Ex-Roommate's Testimony








It seems like this behavior is par for the course with Gangster Popeye, its entirely possible other people will come out with their own stories.

EDIT: Didn't wanna double post, GP posted another non-apology on Instagram that was deleted. Found this screencap on Twitter.


Spoiler: Non-Apology Round 2


----------



## holy buttocks (Aug 29, 2019)

RatRoyalty said:


> Resurrecting this thread because apparently Gangster Popeye got called out for manipulating and abusing a woman ten years younger than her.
> 
> A little background, Gangster Popeye (a.k.a. Rain Terranova) (Facebook, Twitter [down], Instagram, Patreon) has been a consistent fixture of lefty/queer meme circles on social media since around 2014. In 2019 she co-hosted the Adult Swim web show Bottom Text, which also featured Fatima Khan, gayvapeshark, Cindie Xin, meme_for_speed, and Joelle Bouchard. Its basically a podcast where they talk about memes filmed at the Turner Broadcasting studio in Atlanta, Georgia.
> 
> ...



I don't think GP will have the courage to have a web presence after this. She'll probably have to go full Nazi to try to have a following of any kind again.


----------



## Lou Bega - Wikipedia (Aug 30, 2019)

Looks like GP is gradually going through their instagram and deleting posts as the comments fill up with people calling them out. The newest post on there seems to be almost a year old at this point.

I grabbed screens of 2 of the more active comment sections before they eventually get deleted as well.


----------



## RepQuest (Aug 30, 2019)

GANGSTER POPEYE BE LIKE


BOTTOM TEXT


----------



## Rogowski (Aug 30, 2019)

Now people are claiming GP has been preying on teenagers for over a decade. Here’s the google drive with screenshots of GP admitting to it. I am mobile and can’t archive but check males_are_cancelled’s IG story.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 4, 2019)

Rogowski said:


> Now people are claiming GP has been preying on teenagers for over a decade. Here’s the google drive with screenshots of GP admitting to it. I am mobile and can’t archive but check males_are_cancelled’s IG story.



I cropped/resized the images in the google drive link to get the size down, I'll attach them here(there were two duplicates that's why I only post 31 instead of 33 images).

It's tough to pick out highlights, they're all stellar, but it would probably be the "I fucked a 14 year old when I was 20 because I believed she was 17 BUT HER BIG BROTHER FORGAVE ME!".





He apparently fingered a passed out drunk 14 year old and is currently getting paid by Adam & Eve, the porn/sex toy company. I'm sure they won't have a problem with paying someone like him.


----------



## Rogowski (Sep 4, 2019)

Lol at this fucking retard thinking they were the next fucking Andy Kaufman.

Long before this all came to light I noticed that GP was nothing more than a cringy faggot who posts cringy edge memes that challenge both authority and the left and anyone who called them out for being cringe was immediately shouted down.

I had no idea until I stumbled upon this thread that GP was a literal goblin but I’m laughing at him for reinforcing the stereotype that trans people are just deviants in disguise.


----------



## Strictly Confidential (Sep 4, 2019)

Montigraph x Gangster popeye for Dank Meme Off 2019


----------



## Biggie Smalls' Taint (Sep 4, 2019)

A hardcore male feminist turns out to be a sex pest. No one saw that one coming.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 4, 2019)

I like the "clout poisoning" excuse as well. He's someone at adult swim so he can't help himself from taking advantage of teenagers on the internet, it's like his position is poisoning him!


----------



## Rogowski (Sep 4, 2019)

Imagine being some dumbass high school freshman with your first smart phone so you decide to start checking out memes on Instagram and then this goblin pops up in your inbox:

ETA: Does anyone know his deadname? Because this has to be only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 5, 2019)

Rogowski said:


> Imagine being some dumbass high school freshman with your first smart phone so you decide to start checking out memes on Instagram and then this goblin pops up in your inbox:
> 
> ETA: Does anyone know his deadname? Because this has to be only the tip of the iceberg.



Rainer Terranova-Shoaf is his birth name.


----------



## Rogowski (Sep 5, 2019)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Rainer Terranova-Shoaf is his birth name.


Right off the bat I found this:

A DIY band website for a “SOUTHCOAST THRASH” band called This Is An Uzi



			Thisisanuzi
		

http://archive.md/CCUaO
Each band member has their own bio page and here is Rainer’s.
(http://archive.md/5Tln5)


ETA:
A blogspot account with one post.
http://archive.md/Uj2lE
This Soundcloud has his name on it and is from the area he is from. It has one song and it is hilariously bad. Song is archived below.
You can find the above soundcloud URL in the bio of this Twitter. I wasn't sure if it was the same person until I saw this tweet:



Rain specifically talks about writing a nazi rap in the previously mentioned screenshotted messages so pretty sure it's him.
Archive here.
Other shit from that Twitter that is sure to get him in hot water with his SJW cronies:
Dropping f bombs












This is hilarious with everything we know about him now.



Oops.



NAZI SWAG



Yep. Confirmed for him.







This song might also be him as the name of the video matches his twitter handle.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 5, 2019)

RatRoyalty said:


> Resurrecting this thread because apparently Gangster Popeye got called out for manipulating and abusing a woman ten years younger than her.



Uh oh, that's a big oopsie doodle. And by big oopsie doodle I mean gross.

Edit: title updated, thread moved to La Zorra.


----------



## pwnest injun (Sep 7, 2019)

"Look, yeah. Sure I had sex with a middle schooler when I was a junior in college, but I was the victim here!  She tricked me!"

LMAo @ this dud thinking xhe can still be in the cool club if xhe can just explain all the kid sexting stuff.
CAN YOU UNFUCK THE CHILD YOU PIECE OF TRASH??


----------



## edboy (Sep 7, 2019)

Fucking christ, If you pander to these far left types, you better hope you're completely clean and that there are no traces of dirt that can tarnish your social justice image. Or else you'll get cancelled without question like with what's happening now.


----------



## pwnest injun (Sep 9, 2019)

edboy said:


> Fucking christ, If you pander to these far left types, you better hope you're completely clean and that there are no traces of dirt that can tarnish your social justice image. Or else you'll get cancelled without question like with what's happening now.


No traces of dirt?  The guy is a self-confirmed pederast, kid-fucker, rapist.


----------



## Android raptor (Sep 9, 2019)

It never fails, the more self righteous someone is, the more likely it is that they have a whole army of skeletons in their closet.


----------



## Biggie Smalls' Taint (Sep 12, 2019)

edboy said:


> Fucking christ, If you pander to these far left types, you better hope you're completely clean and that there are no traces of dirt that can tarnish your social justice image. Or else you'll get cancelled without question like with what's happening now.


"Let he who is without sin cast the first stone" (after you, who's last, it's DOOM, he's the worst known)

It's impossible. Who knows what will become haram in five year's time. Imagine all the wokeboys from today getting crucified in the future for eating meat, or for using a word that changed meaning into something offensive, or bad-mouthing a group that becomes a protected minortiy (like pedoes).

You can be the cleanest, wokest comrade in the comune and you'll still get blindsided by the wheelchair-bound transexual samoan midget skulking in your peripheral vision.


----------



## The Final Troondown (Sep 18, 2019)

RatRoyalty said:


> Resurrecting this thread because apparently Gangster Popeye got called out for manipulating and abusing a woman ten years younger than her.
> 
> A little background, Gangster Popeye (a.k.a. Rain Terranova) (Facebook, Twitter [down], Instagram, Patreon) has been a consistent fixture of lefty/queer meme circles on social media since around 2014. In 2019 she co-hosted the Adult Swim web show Bottom Text, which also featured Fatima Khan, gayvapeshark, Cindie Xin, meme_for_speed, and Joelle Bouchard. Its basically a podcast where they talk about memes filmed at the Turner Broadcasting studio in Atlanta, Georgia.
> 
> ...




A tranny being a drug addicted hypocritical sexual predator? surely not

TBF though this moron obviously hasn't learnt her lesson about social justice.

I see he was just as much of an unfunny faggot before jumping on the SJ bandwagon; how the fuck did he get on the adult swim podcast when he gets like 5 reacts max per post? friends in high places?


----------



## Roger Whore (Oct 15, 2019)

I always had a feeling he was hiding something disgusting. Part of me wonders if GayVapeShark or KornButGay will be next to fall.


----------



## Lil Yahtzee (Jan 9, 2020)

Oh god I didn't even realize there was an active thread about this absolute cringemonkey. His shitty memes polluted my feed every time I logged onto Facebook or Instagram and he would always get into fights with my friends because their politics didn't 100% align with his. I guess I shouldn't be surprised that someone who spends all their time making gross sexual innuendo and talking about piss drinking and doing drugs would be a sexual predator and abuser. I bet the weirdo trans community on Facebook wishes they could forget he ever existed and that they all basically aligned themselves with the worst kind of person for like 3 years.


----------



## Rogowski (Jan 9, 2020)

Lil Yahtzee said:


> Oh god I didn't even realize there was an active thread about this absolute cringemonkey. His shitty memes polluted my feed every time I logged onto Facebook or Instagram and he would always get into fights with my friends because their politics didn't 100% align with his. I guess I shouldn't be surprised that someone who spends all their time making gross sexual innuendo and talking about piss drinking and doing drugs would be a sexual predator and abuser. I bet the weirdo trans community on Facebook wishes they could forget he ever existed and that they all basically aligned themselves with the worst kind of person for like 3 years.


I bet he turns back up under a different identity and at least tries to infiltrate the meme scene again. He was at one time the most popular meme creator and that’s hard to let go of. If you see the messages he was basically begging to not have to delete all his accounts.


----------



## Lil Yahtzee (Jan 9, 2020)

Rogowski said:


> I bet he turns back up under a different identity and at least tries to infiltrate the meme scene again. He was at one time the most popular meme creator and that’s hard to let go of. If you see the messages he was basically begging to not have to delete all his accounts.



Most of the "community" so to speak seems to have forgotten about him and his repugnant style entirely. It's surreal to be honest, one day your feed is full of "YEAH I CUM FAST I GOTTA CATCH FISH" and other trashy garbage memes and then the next day it's "Gangster Popeye who?". Lefties and trannies desperately want to pretend they weren't all up on this dude's nuts when he was popular before he got outed as a pedo.


----------



## MADHOE (Apr 7, 2020)

Popping in after looking to see if there was a thread on "Weird Facebook". Haven't found one yet but I'm glad to see a small part of that shit show documented here.

Gangster Popeye, former proprietor of memes making fun of people with septum rings, has started their comeback with a, you guessed it, septum ring, meltdown videos, and shit like this



Spoiler: cw jar jar binks


----------



## Rogowski (Apr 7, 2020)

MADHOE said:


> Popping in after looking to see if there was a thread on "Weird Facebook". Haven't found one yet but I'm glad to see a small part of that shit show documented here.
> 
> Gangster Popeye, former proprietor of memes making fun of people with septum rings, has started their comeback with a, you guessed it, septum ring, meltdown videos, and shit like this
> 
> ...


Is that a fresh IG account? I tried finding it on IG and nothing came up. I ask because I called GP a pedophile on his old account and got banned. That being said it’s interesting if he’s trying to make a comeback after being cancelled by leftbook and the meme community. Is he trying to appeal to the right like Louie CK? I knew he couldn’t stay away very long I’m only surprised he’s trying to keep his clout  instead of starting fresh and infiltrating the scene.

As an aside I’m surprised as well there isn’t a general weirdbook/leftbook/memelord general thread either as the most notorious players in the scene are easily lolcow material. Immediately I’m reminded of Cal Lombardi, a notorious leftbook group admin who is an asexual, FTM-trans, Harry Potter obsessed autist who hides behind their identity to shield themselves from any criticism. Check the embedded link in this paragraph or this link to get an idea of the kind of shithead we’re dealing with here. Then you got people like Kylie Brooks from leftbook who’s already earned a thread here.

Further, the Instagram meme scene is filled with tons of self diagnosed mental case LGBTQ weirdos who are smart enough to only powerlevel in DMs and group chats and laundry doesn’t get aired out until it’s time to cancel someone. @sonny5ideup for example is a gay furry who DJs furry and pony cons and caught slack a month or so ago after taking money from Michael Bloomberg to make one of those shitty forced memes on his behalf.

EDIT:

I found the new Instagram. He changed his IG handle to gangsterpopeyeofficial and seems to be embracing his callout:



The highlight videos are a TLDR version of his side of the story, captured below:




Your browser is not able to display this video.

















EDIT #2:
There were more videos on his profile. Here's Rainer taking an entire minute to deny being a pedophile:




Your browser is not able to display this video.

















Here he is mocking the girl who said he was inappropriate towards:



I was gonna share more posts that were of him riffing off of the allegations against him but he has 100 posts and probably at least 90 are about how bitter he is about being cancelled. Instead I'll back up the first video post he made but there's a ton more on his profile and it's all of him complaining and/or passive aggressively joking about being cancelled because he's a latin transwoman. If it wasn't obvious from his years as a skinhead or his time as a nazi rapper, negative attention is better than being a meth addicted, nobody, tranny autist from the deep south where most people you meet use the pronoun "faggot" for people like GP.


----------



## madatyou (May 23, 2020)

She changed her name to Bambi. Alternates on her public IG story between "not addressing getting canceled anymore" and desperately, obsessively defending herself (poorly).


----------



## Rogowski (May 25, 2020)

The delusions:



This post was right after fellow memelord and ex-friend of GP died, gayvapeshark. Real tears or nah?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jamila (May 25, 2020)

Rogowski said:


> The delusions:
> View attachment 1319203
> This post was right after fellow memelord and ex-friend of GP died, gayvapeshark. Real tears or nah?
> View attachment 1319222



Wow. Whatever black market hormones he's taking are not working because he looks way more masculine now than he did before.


----------



## Trombonista (May 25, 2020)

Rogowski said:


> The delusions:


Holy shit, when did Lucas Werner troon out and lose weight?


----------



## condominium (May 28, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## jimmyskidmark (Jun 8, 2020)

I remember this faggot. He did an adultswim show with another troon, Gay Vape Shark that 41%'d himself. Looks like hell be following his friend soon.

The show is online only. It was called BOTTOM TEXT. There was a 6/10 asian chick on the show too



Roger Whore said:


> I always had a feeling he was hiding something disgusting. Part of me wonders if GayVapeShark or KornButGay will be next to fall.


Gay vape ded nigga


----------



## Rogowski (Jun 9, 2020)

jimmyskidmark said:


> .





jimmyskidmark said:


> .


You having trouble posting or what?


----------



## MADHOE (Jun 17, 2020)

totally over being "cancelled" and you can tell cuz they totally never talk about it


----------



## condominium (Jun 18, 2020)

MADHOE said:


> totally over being "cancelled" and you can tell cuz they totally never talk about it
> 
> View attachment 1385488View attachment 1385489View attachment 1385490


you're fucked cause it shows you follow beetemoji


----------



## MADHOE (Jun 18, 2020)

condominium said:


> you're fucked cause it shows you follow beetemoji



lol i wouldn't post screenshots from my own account here when they're freely available from people who don't mind fucking up their feeds with this garbage


----------



## condominium (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## madatyou (Jun 21, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/bambi.terranova.3


----------



## Rogowski (Jun 21, 2020)

I don’t know what else to say in this thread except GP refusing to be cancelled and standing up to take credit for the influence he had on the meme world would a whole lot cooler if it wasn’t filled with cringy teenage angst.


----------



## Rogowski (Jun 30, 2020)

GP confirmed for weirdo bimbo fetishist who’s in it for the sexual thrill.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jun 30, 2020)

Rogowski said:


> GP confirmed for weirdo bimbo fetishist who’s in it for the sexual thrill.



Imagine looking like this and thinking that a little plastic surgery is all that stands between you and looking like a slutty woman.


----------



## Lil Yahtzee (Jul 1, 2020)

condominium said:


> View attachment 1390333



Seriously don't understand how he can pretend with such impunity that he was cancelled over having a breakdown when literal dozens of people from his IRL circle and even his own castmates outed him for the piece of shit he is, from fingerfucking a teen girl when he was 20 to sexually abusing his castmate. At least various other Rat Kings take some form of responsibility for ther ruined lives, but this one loves to be a victim so much. Disgusting.


----------



## Rogowski (Jul 13, 2020)

GP just wrapped a nice cringeposting streak in Facebook, spoilered for length.


Spoiler


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 18, 2020)

He named himself after a male deer character and is surprised he gets "misgendered"?


----------



## Lil Yahtzee (Jul 18, 2020)

"I am an ethnic Jew"

Wasn't he a """Latina""" once too?


----------



## Cash Pope (Apr 5, 2021)

Lil Yahtzee said:


> "I am an ethnic Jew"
> 
> Wasn't he a """Latina""" once too?


For the longest time he claimed to be Salvadoran and Sicilian. At one point he said he was Arbëreshë (Albanians from Italy) in defense of a post he made sucking up to Milosevic. He's probably claiming to be Jewish so he can clear himself of any charges of antisemitism and continue on with his raging hateboner for Israel. Also he's obssesed with scoring point for the Opression Olympics, so saying he's Jewish is a way of racking up some more points.


----------



## Liber Pater (Apr 5, 2021)

Cash Pope said:


> At one point he said he was Arbëreshë (Albanians from Italy) in defense of a post he made sucking up to Milosevic.


"Pro-Slobodan Albanian"
Lmao what the fuck. When did this happen?


----------



## Rogowski (Apr 5, 2021)

Seems Bambi has a girlfriend.


On one hand it’s hard to believe they found a qt3.14 gf and on the other I am kinda loving all the salty simps coming out of the woodwork for this one. I get where this retard is coming from but any time I see some dude writing paragraphs and using phrases like “I presume” or “m’lady” (ironic or not) I can’t take him seriously.


ETA: Bonus GP photo taken from Emily’s IG, I edited it to make GP more visible.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 5, 2021)

I'm going to be that guy, but are we sure that's a woman?


----------



## Rogowski (Apr 5, 2021)

The 8 Of Spades said:


> I'm going to be that guy, but are we sure that's a woman?


Scrolling her Instagram and Facebook profile leads me to believe she is, unless she has that old family money to make himself into a perfect 4chan trap. I would put my money on clout-chasing rather than being trans.


----------



## Cash Pope (Apr 5, 2021)

Liber Pater said:


> "Pro-Slobodan Albanian"
> Lmao what the fuck. When did this happen?


It was posted on Gangster Popeye IG page, he nuked all the content on it a while back and how it's just a bunch of cringey vids of him last I was on there. He's also a simp for Stalin, Mao, North Korea, and so on. When I first noticed how many Troons were tankies I was dumbfounded, but it honestly makes sense when I think about it. Of course they have a hard on for authoritarianism. In a way he kinda reminds me of Phil Haskins, another Communist troon who goes back and forth between claiming to be Jewish or Latino.


Rogowski said:


> Seems Bambi has a girlfriend.
> View attachment 2061197
> 
> On one hand it’s hard to believe they found a qt3.14 gf and on the other I am kinda loving all the salty simps coming out of the woodwork for this one. I get where this retard is coming from but any time I see some dude writing paragraphs and using phrases like “I presume” or “m’lady” (ironic or not) I can’t take him seriously.
> ...


I'm sure in a few months to a year she'll be spilling some more tea about what a terrible abusive fuckwad he is. Good find, when I bumped this thread to answer Lil Yahtzee's question I wasn't expecting more lulz to be milked. A surprise for sure, but a pleasant one.


----------



## Rogowski (Apr 5, 2021)

Cash Pope said:


> He's also a simp for Stalin, Mao, North Korea, and so on.


Don’t forget Gaddafi.

I did a quick search on a break at work of Emily’s FB url “amilliwest” and found an abandoned Twitter account that I’m like 90% sure is hers and includes her real name, _Emily Westerinen. _

As it turns out, GP is dating Thomas Jefferson’s 5th great granddaughter, descending from one of Jefferson’s many indiscretions with his slaves. (Hello oppression points!)


----------



## Cash Pope (Apr 6, 2021)

Rogowski said:


> Don’t forget Gaddafi.
> View attachment 2062072View attachment 2062073View attachment 2062074
> I did a quick search on a break at work of Emily’s FB url “amilliwest” and found an abandoned Twitter account that I’m like 90% sure is hers and includes her real name, _Emily Westerinen. _
> 
> ...


Ah yes, he sucks up to any dictator as long as they aren't supported by America. Bambi and Jefferson have a fair ammount in common in terms of attitudes towards underage girls.


----------



## Liber Pater (Apr 6, 2021)

Rogowski said:


> As it turns out, GP is dating Thomas Jefferson’s 5th great granddaughter, descending from one of Jefferson’s many indiscretions with his slaves.


Except this isn't necessarily true. Genetic tests prove that Hemmings's child was fathered by a male of the Jefferson line, but are inconclusive in determining _which_ of the 26 breeding-age males of the Jefferson line living in Virginia at the time actually did the deed.
There also appears to be more evidence (see above link, as well as this one) pointing to his brother Randolph Jefferson being the culprit than there is implicating Thomas.


----------



## Cash Pope (Apr 6, 2021)

Liber Pater said:


> Except this isn't necessarily true. Genetic tests prove that Hemmings's child was fathered by a male of the Jefferson line, but are inconclusive in determining _which_ of the 26 breeding-age males of the Jefferson line living in Virginia at the time actually did the deed.
> There also appears to be more evidence (see above link, as well as this one) pointing to his brother Randolph Jefferson being the culprit than there is implicating Thomas.


Interesting links. Unfortunately for his statues, this research won't dissuade the wokies from tearing more down as Shaun King jacks off


----------



## interalia (Apr 18, 2021)

GP memes sure have fallen far.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 19, 2021)

interalia said:


> GP memes sure have fallen far.


It's sure weird how his "gf" looks like a silicone chipmunk in one picture and a gothy Christina Applegate bootleg in another.

And bruh, here's the thing, I don't care how tight her pussy is. If she's letting you inside it I don't want to be anywhere near it. And we stopped talking shit because we _forgot_ about you. We only came back because of whatever...all _this_ is.


----------



## Cash Pope (Apr 19, 2021)

interalia said:


> GP memes sure have fallen far.


I didn't realize he was still making memes.


----------



## Rogowski (Apr 19, 2021)

Cash Pope said:


> I didn't realize he was still making memes.


He is, but comments are turned off so no dissent can be found on his profile. He does make a lot of rant videos in the stories which might be hilarious if you give a shit about that kind of thing but they all blend together and aren’t very different. He is obviously still very bitter about being cancelled which - as I said earlier in this thread - is kind of shitty that he invented the whole style of memes that are popular today and that was stolen from him by a bunch snowflake UwU genderfluid hipsters. I get cutting him out of their lives but to demand that he is banished from the internet forever is ridiculous and hilarious that they think it’s something that they can enforce. The issue that keeps him from a true redemption is the fact that he’s so whiny and cringy and angsty about the whole thing:


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 19, 2021)

Rogowski said:


> He is, but comments are turned off so no dissent can be found on his profile. He does make a lot of rant videos in the stories which might be hilarious if you give a shit about that kind of thing but they all blend together and aren’t very different. He is obviously still very bitter about being cancelled which - as I said earlier in this thread - is kind of shitty that he invented the whole style of memes that are popular today and that was stolen from him by a bunch snowflake UwU genderfluid hipsters. I get cutting him out of their lives but to demand that he is banished from the internet forever is ridiculous and hilarious that they think it’s something that they can enforce. The issue that keeps him from a true redemption is the fact that he’s so whiny and cringy and angsty about the whole thing:
> View attachment 2100541View attachment 2100542View attachment 2100543


_Last I heard, y’all niggas was havin sex with the same sex
I show no love to homo thugs
Empty out, reloaded and throw more slugs
How you gonna explain fucking a man?
Even if we squashed the beef, I ain’t touchin ya hand
I don’t mess with punks, for those to been to jail
That’s the cat with the Kool-Aid on his lips and pumps
I can’t deal with niggas that think they broads
Only know how to be one way that's the Dog_

Ok faggot.


----------



## interalia (Apr 19, 2021)

The 8 Of Spades said:


> It's sure weird how his "gf" looks like a silicone chipmunk in one picture and a gothy Christina Applegate bootleg in another.
> 
> And bruh, here's the thing, I don't care how tight her pussy is. If she's letting you inside it I don't want to be anywhere near it. And we stopped talking shit because we _forgot_ about you. We only came back because of whatever...all _this_ is.


Something tells me the Instagram one is heavily touched up. GP seems pretty proud of himself.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 19, 2021)

interalia said:


> Something tells me the Instagram one is heavily touched up. GP seems pretty proud of himself.


Either he's paying her or when that BPD hits he's not going to know what hell he's opened. 

Consider who would be involved with him. Now ignore everything else you know about him and consider why a woman who looked like this would be with a fucking _meme maker_.


----------



## Cash Pope (Apr 21, 2021)

Rogowski said:


> He is, but comments are turned off so no dissent can be found on his profile. He does make a lot of rant videos in the stories which might be hilarious if you give a shit about that kind of thing but they all blend together and aren’t very different. He is obviously still very bitter about being cancelled which - as I said earlier in this thread - is kind of shitty that he invented the whole style of memes that are popular today and that was stolen from him by a bunch snowflake UwU genderfluid hipsters. I get cutting him out of their lives but to demand that he is banished from the internet forever is ridiculous and hilarious that they think it’s something that they can enforce. The issue that keeps him from a true redemption is the fact that he’s so whiny and cringy and angsty about the whole thing:
> View attachment 2100541View attachment 2100542View attachment 2100543


I mean he basically is an uwu genderfluid hipster, so it's not a shock his style was coopted by people crazier than him. Hood Pocahontas is the only dude I'm aware of to make memes in that style who is a normal person, other than maybe Rezuler. Bambi made the mistake of providing any info about his identity, like so many cows before him.


----------



## sp0oky heaux (Jul 28, 2021)

Instagram accounts beefing again

Apparently some other dude @bipolarexpress420 is a child groomer so the insta meme accounts are beefing again




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Rogowski (Jul 29, 2021)

I used to follow that account and always wondered why bipolarexpress’ account has been deleted multiple times when all the account does is screenshot and repost tweets for normies who don’t have time to be cool on Twitter. I would  prefer  to see hard evidence to back the claim up because defending a canceled person is exactly kind of thing that  would make leftists flip their shut on you

As for GP, I think when Rain first came back to Instagram the cringe was overloaded in the attempt to cancel their canceling but that seems to have been quelled for the most part and now GP is slowly getting back their legacy, getting the follow count back up (with a number of celebrity followers again), has a decent looking girlfriend, 

Earlier in the thread I mentioned that GP was missing out on a huge opportunity to fight back against cancel culture by laughing in their online faces and refusing to go away but it seems to be exactly what’s happening now.

Rain has moved on now except to stop and laugh at his old haters and meanwhile Djinn is still rehashing the same story with the same Google drive files that- oddly enough - in however much time that has passed since first calling him out, nobody has come forward to offer a similar story. And yes, there’s the underage girl story but that happened like over a decade ago right?

Djinn and company come across nowadays like the cool kids who were snubbed by the cool kids in school and now are projecting.  Maybe cancel culture hysteria has skewed my outlook but I’d say Djinn is the cow here.


----------



## sp0oky heaux (Jul 29, 2021)

https://instagram.com/bipolarexpress420real?utm_medium=copy_link this is the supposed proof. To be honest I haven't read thru it so I cannot verify either way 

Djin is an asexual with an onlyfans, bleached eyebrows and face tattoos. Of course she's a lolcow


----------



## gorgon (Aug 6, 2021)

bitter heaux said:


> https://instagram.com/bipolarexpress420real?utm_medium=copy_link this is the supposed proof. To be honest I haven't read thru it so I cannot verify either way
> 
> Djin is an asexual with an onlyfans, bleached eyebrows and face tattoos. Of course she's a lolcow


Djinn is named Fatima Khan and while imo her memes are great, she's been a personal & local lolcow for years: a perpetually online, heroin/opiate addict and narcissist NLOG to boot.


----------

